# What is the best car to get for Uber?



## rickharso59 (Dec 1, 2020)

I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


Check reliability 1st, I once had a Saturn ION (Saturn version of the Cruse) it was not what I would call a reliable vehicle.
Toyota Camry, Honda Accord, etc. would be a better choice, I have 237K on my Toyota Corolla, still runs and looks great...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


$6000 is more than enough. Get one of these and spend some of that money for interior cleaning.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

it depends on what city you’re in and what kind of business there Is. If you want to stay cheap I would go with a minivan with at least seating for 6 plus you so you can do XL also. I’m in Phoenix which is a tourist town normally. I normally do XL only which make a lot better money. Remember I’m talking about when times are normal. I do $30, after Uber take their cut, trips to and from the resorts to the airport. They usually have luggage and golf clubs and tip about $20 each. The trip takes about 20 minutes and I go right back up there. If you do XL only you have to learn XL patience, there are less trips but you make better money in the long run. Every city is different. Also get leather interior it is so much easier to clean.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


Depending on the package (LT, LS, LTZ, Premium) you may get a good deal at 6k. A quick check on Autotrader has 2013 Cruze models from $3600 for a LS with 124k to $6500 for a LS with 89k all the way up to $14k for a LTZ with only 47k. Used car values are way up these days, its a sellers market.

As for paying it off in 6 months working full time... in NYC? Probably not especially if you need that full time money to pay other bills like rent... food... etc.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


I suggest you first research how profitable the market around you is or the location where you intend on working.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

12345678 said:


> I'm in Phoenix which is a tourist town normally.


A _tourist_ town? Do you drive many spiritual types from the airport to Sedona?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

12345678 said:


> it depends on what city you're in and what kind of business there Is. If you want to stay cheap I would go with a minivan with at least seating for 6 plus you so you can do XL also. I'm in Phoenix which is a tourist town normally. I normally do XL only which make a lot better money. Remember I'm talking about when times are normal. I do $30, after Uber take their cut, trips to and from the resorts to the airport. They usually have luggage and golf clubs and tip about $20 each. The trip takes about 20 minutes and I go right back up there. If you do XL only you have to learn XL patience, there are less trips but you make better money in the long run. Every city is different. Also get leather interior it is so much easier to clean.


Phx is a tourist town during the tourist and conference season... What might you be doing May though Sept?


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


I bought an 8 year old used Prius with 96K miles on it in 2016, for about $7K. Now it has 267K miles, still runs well. I uber in Boston, MA. I've only had to do oil changes and new tires. Preemptively, I did replace the serpentine belt and changed the transmission fluid at around 250K miles. MPG is still decent (around 44mpg) and cost-per-mile is relatively low, around 12-15c per mile when factoring in depreciation. Hope I'm not jinxing myself on future repair problems. I'm going to try and have it last another year and then perhaps bail before larger mechanical problems surface.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> Phx is a tourist town during the tourist and conference season... What might you be doing May though Sept?


I'm busy all year round. Yes winter is better but there are still a lot of conferences here in the summer. My best business in the summer are bachelorette parties staying in air b n b's from Thursday to Sunday. They get a house in Scottsdale for $100 a night with a pool, 10 girls come in. Lots of XL business here when things are normal


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Toyota Camry hybrid.

That's my recomendation

You'll pay more but they hold up very well into high mileage.


The other recommendation is a Toyota Sienna Minivan, same situation but this would only be a good idea for a market with a strong demand for XL.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

rickharso59 said:


> I was thinking $6K, 2013 Chevy Cruze, 101K Miles. Rather than running a nice car into the ground, I could probably get something like this and work full time and pay it off quick.
> Anyone have a story of getting just a decent car and paying it off quick?


 Stay clear away from Chevy's. I went through 6 in less than 10 months with Maven Gig leasing to Uber/Lyft drivers. 3-2016 Malibu's, 1st throttle sensor, 2nd transmission went out, 3rd fuel injector problems. 1-2018 Malibu throttle sensor (only had 25,000 miles). Throttle sensor issue cars were scraped because of parts backup for 3 months. All for 4 cars were nice and comfortable and towed back to the dealership. 2019 Equinox Premier nice SUV, no power! Come to find out they put a 3 cylinder engine in it. 2019 Cruze what a joke. They put the directional tires on wrong and 1 tire was put on backwards (I found out after the car bouncing me all over going 70 miles mph). Took it to Maven's required mechanics, they figured it out. The Cruze after that ran like crap, ****** issues, brake issues, etc. 
 I bought a brand new Mitsubishi Mirage G4, June 21, 2019. Only had 17 miles on it. Gets 45 mpg, has a 9-gallon tank. Great car for Uber. I put 43,000 miles on it in 1 year driving for Uber, I have had no problems.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

check scotty kilmer on youtube...hell tel lyou what to get!!!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> check scotty kilmer on youtube...hell tel lyou what to get!!!


He's entertaining, if not ******ed.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> He's entertaining, if not @@@@@@ed.


I think hes gone a little crazy over the past couple years, but he makes a strong point with his recommendations....which is Toyota basically...although, he criticizes 20 plus year old GMs / Fords for having bad paint and minor stuff break lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got lucky. Bought a 2011 base dodge grand caravan in Jan. for 5k. with 110K miles on it, ready to go, didn't need thing. I've put 2 used tires and break pads on it and 25k miles. Made great money before covid hit, took 3 months off, delivered flowers on Valentines day and Mothers day and have done very well with XL on the weekends. I've grossed about 34K this year (8 months working), have already paid it off.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> Stay clear away from Chevy's. I went through 6 in less than 10 months with Maven Gig leasing to Uber/Lyft drivers. 3-2016 Malibu's, 1st throttle sensor, 2nd transmission went out, 3rd fuel injector problems. 1-2018 Malibu throttle sensor (only had 25,000 miles). Throttle sensor issue cars were scraped because of parts backup for 3 months. All for 4 cars were nice and comfortable and towed back to the dealership. 2019 Equinox Premier nice SUV, no power! Come to find out they put a 3 cylinder engine in it. 2019 Cruze what a joke. They put the directional tires on wrong and 1 tire was put on backwards (I found out after the car bouncing me all over going 70 miles mph). Took it to Maven's required mechanics, they figured it out. The Cruze after that ran like crap, @@@@@@ issues, brake issues, etc.
> I bought a brand new Mitsubishi Mirage G4, June 21, 2019. Only had 17 miles on it. Gets 45 mpg, has a 9-gallon tank. Great car for Uber. I put 43,000 miles on it in 1 year driving for Uber, I have had no problems.


This for sure. Last Chevy I had needed a timing chain at 28,000 miles. Because I had such low miles on it and it was was 6 years after purchasing, the 100,000 extended warranty expired so I ended up having to pay for the repair myself. I had three of this same exact model Chevys but different years and on all three, the chrome on the drivers side interior door handles peeled off in big jagged chunks cutting my hand.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

You are crazy not to get a Tesla if you want to thrive in this business

winning economics, air filtration that keeps you alive, and green incentives


----------

